# LED lighting / kitchen in hotel



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

Ive been asked to replace some old 4 foot fluorescent in a restaurant kitchen. Anyone have any recommendations from previous experience?? There are ( 6 ) 4 footers hanging off fixture chain. Half the lights dont work as many of the sockets are cooked from the environment. Obviously thinking of LED style. Perhaps gasketed, so the lens can be removed and wiped for cleaning? Any feedback welcome!! Thx in advance.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Most any fixture in a kitchen has to have the lamps protected. 
From experience gasketed and lens/covered fixtures never get clean properly. That is not your fault just the way kitchens work. Remember gloves, rags and dawn soap in a spray bottle. 
It will be ugly when you take down the old ones. The chain may be fairly gross. 

Any thing vapor proof should be OK, unless you get close to the cooking surfaces.
LED's will make them wake up for a few days. Sure hope you can get in with out the kitchen staff there.


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

SWDweller said:


> Most any fixture in a kitchen has to have the lamps protected.
> From experience gasketed and lens/covered fixtures never get clean properly. That is not your fault just the way kitchens work. Remember gloves, rags and dawn soap in a spray bottle.
> It will be ugly when you take down the old ones. The chain may be fairly gross.
> 
> ...


 This business is closed right now, due to COVID, so access is not a problem. And yes, the existing lights are more so above the work areas. In the cooking area, they have the round globes with bulbs inside, so most likely will grab some LED bulbs and brighten up that area too.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Not all LED bulbs are rated for enclosed fixtures due to the heat build up.
So be sure to check that when you order them.
The heat under the hood can get pretty warm


----------



## Jimmyltd (Apr 27, 2021)

I installed these in our walkway that goes through the paint system that has alot of vapour, Highly recommend. They are sealed and your connection point is in the side of the light with no exposed parts. There might be ones with a better heat shield if you're looking to hang over the kitchen. These are not cheap either.







Product #: lfw-led60-b-4k-tg


----------

